# Song covers you like



## FAST6191 (Apr 16, 2020)

We might have had this thread before but hopefully not recently enough that it would be rude. Post cover songs you like, and maybe the originals as well. In most cases I would agree that cover songs usually sound like crappy pub band covers but sometimes people make versions I enjoy. Does not have to be better but ones you still see some merit in. This sort of thread has a habit of becoming a browser killing wall of video so try to contain yourself a bit - you can always post later after someone else has gone and people are generally more likely to actually listen to something if you don't overwhelm them.
Bonus points if it is a cover, or indeed the cover was what made it a notable song and then it got covered again.

It seems I was enjoying the Toots and the Maytals cover of John Denver's Take Me Home Country Roads so I will go with that. I am far from the biggest John Denver fan in the world but can still appreciate that song.
Cover

Original


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 16, 2020)

The Original:



He did it very well:



There are more,this is my Favorite.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 20, 2020)

Placebo's cover of Boney M's (you most likely know them from that ra ra Rasputin song, which itself has many amusing covers but another post for that one) Daddy Cool does amuse me


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 20, 2020)

Hide your Heart - original by Kiss - written by Paul Stanley,Holly Knight and Desmond Child in 1987



Bonnie Tyler (she worked on an new Album with Desmond Child in 1988):



Stanley offered the Song to the KISS Ex-Guitar Player Ace Frehley (1989):



Also Robin Beck worked with Desmond Child on an new Album (1989):



And finally Molly Hatchet makes also a Cover in 1989:


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 20, 2020)

While not quite as risky as covering I'm a believer most would say think twice before covering a Blondie song
Still The Hillbilly Moon Explosion's cover of Call Me is worth a listen

Original


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 22, 2020)

Original from Prince written for "The Family":



The "Hits" Version:



Not bad....


----------



## Minox (Jun 22, 2020)

Not a fan of The Beatles so that is probably why I don't like the original, but the Eleanor Rigby cover by Pain is fantastic.

Original:


Pain cover:


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 22, 2020)

As I have said several times before The Clash are my favourite band. I also happen to be a huge Reggae fan and I love the original version of this song by Willie Williams. The Clash still do it better though lol


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 22, 2020)

Minox said:


> Not a fan of The Beatles so that is probably why I don't like the original, but the Eleanor Rigby cover by Pain is fantastic.
> 
> Original:
> 
> ...



This Song has alot (over 35) of Covers.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Most People think it is from HIM:

1970:


No,from Fleetwood Mac (1968):


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 22, 2020)

One of my favourite songs both versions are awesome


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 22, 2020)

Recorded in 1979 released 1985:


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 22, 2020)

The original was good but Lily Allen turns it into something magical and the video is amazing.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 22, 2020)

That Pain song got better as it went on. I too am no great fan of the beatles (tried many times to get it, can respect what they did but never going to find them in my collection) and that is probably one of their weaker well known songs but Pain did a nice take there.

Anyway if we are doing Clash songs then technically it is a traditional song sung, reimagined and riffed on by a thousand different artists but I imagine most these days will know the Dropkick Murphys version

The Clash's English Civil War though, seems rather forgotten too when it was fairly popular back when.

Live version


Sticking with the Clash and making this thread even more of a browser killer then Guns of Brixton

Nouvelle Vague do amazing covers of punk songs (Their cover of the Dead Kennedys' Too Drunk to Fuck being my favourite, though I could probably just turn this topic into an appreciation thread for them and have material for a 30 page monster) and they have a cover of that


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 22, 2020)

@FAST6191 just stole the next few songs I was going to do lol. Anyhoo


----------



## Rail Fighter (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## RyRyIV (Jun 22, 2020)

The original song from the legendary Diamond Head:


Metallica's incredible cover:


And as a bonus, the cover featuring members of each of the Big Four:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 22, 2020)

Rail Fighter said:


>



That is your favorite Cover Version from the Song ?
Well,you have a very interesting Music Taste,my Friend.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Rail Fighter (Jun 22, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> That is your favorite Cover Version from the Song ?
> Well,you have a very interesting Music Taste,my Friend.


No.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 22, 2020)

Not sure if this counts or not as Mother Love Bone became Pearl Jam after their lead singer Andrew Wood died and was replaced with the amazing Eddie Vedder.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 23, 2020)

Adding to some of those already shared
Toy Dolls - Final Countdown

You probably know this band either from their rendition of Nellie the Elephant (calling it valid as it is a "cover" in some senses of an old nursery rhyme) or their contribution to the Tony Hawk 4 soundtrack. On cover versions they usually have a great version most albums but this thread is already getting a bit unwieldy so I will leave it there for now other than to say they might look silly, and have some silly songs but most of those are good and they have loads of good songs in general too (not to mention Olga is an amazing guitarist if you stop and listen). Well worth checking them out.

In some ways this is more of a take/reimagining than a cover but still my favourite version of it all
Dead Kennedys - I fought the law


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 23, 2020)

RyRyIV said:


> The original song from the legendary Diamond Head:
> 
> 
> Metallica's incredible cover:
> ...



Always wondered why that song sounded different than the rest of the album.
I saw that same tour in Palm Springs. They did it the same way. Very cool, and hot-there was real big balls of flaming fire.

When I used to drink (I quit days before we went to The Big 4), I’d sing easy at karaoke.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 23, 2020)

After The Clash split up we were left with Mick Jones starting Big Audio Dynamite and Joe Strummer forming The Latino Rockabilly War.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 24, 2020)

The Original from Tom Waits:


A great Cover from our Austria´s "Wolferl"....


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 27, 2020)

Avicii - Wake Me Up

Apparently it is super mega popular. Not entirely sure why though. Seems like a standard electronic/dance song.

Russkaja - "Wake me up"

Song I actually enjoy.

other songs that make a nice introduction to the band, though if you want to go full album (and I would) then is where I would start.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 27, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Avicii - Wake Me Up
> 
> Apparently it is super mega popular. Not entirely sure why though. Seems like a standard electronic/dance song.
> 
> ...



Yeah,Ruskaja,love this Austrian Combo.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Our great Wolferl again with an genial Bob Dylan Song...



Original:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 1, 2020)

Original:



At the End of the Road:


(Really,it is Time,Gentlemen.....)


Here a fresh and awesome Cover from a Couple of Friends...



I think they do it way better then on the End of the Road.....


----------



## Supernova89 (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 2, 2020)

I am drawn to wonder how many people know that as a cover version


Anyway more covers
Una Paloma Blanca is technically the original

I however far more enjoy cider drinker by the Wurzels and I imagine it is what more people know it as. That said there are plenty of various other takes on the original.

and covered also by Bad Manners

and Alestorm


The Wurzels also have a lot of covers (several albums of them), I will skip the originals as anybody that glimpsed as a radio about 10 years ago probably had their fill of them and this is already going to be another browser killer page (also I don't much care for them)


----------



## JaapDaniels (Jul 2, 2020)

original:

cover:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 4, 2020)

The Original:



An awesome STAR TREK "Cover":


----------



## plasturion (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 7, 2020)

Original:



Cover (with a little Changes):


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 8, 2020)

Original from Bruce:


2 great Covers from

Rod Stewart:


Paul Young:


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 8, 2020)

Did have another choice but seen as the guy died the other day might as well go with
The Charlie Daniels Band - The Devil Went Down to Georgia


Primus


and a Toy Dolls version


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 10, 2020)

The great and powerful Original from my favorite Band KISS:




And this awesome Cover was for a Vodka Commercial @AmandaRose 



Commercial:


That is also ok:




Norwegian "Silent Version"....




Choir Version:



Orchestrian Version with Voice:




DJ Remix Version....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 14, 2020)

The Original from the Stones:



The Cover is better,I am pretty sure..



But the MTV Unplugged Version definitely.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 14, 2020)

An ok Beatles song turned into something amazing by Siouxsie Sioux's awesomeness. Paul McCartney has even said it is better than the original and the best cover of a Beatles song by anyone.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 14, 2020)

The "God" of Rock Songs:



This is an.... awesome Version...




Honestly,I like it a little more than the Original,sorry Zep.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 15, 2020)

White Stripes with Seven Nation Army.

Never been the biggest fan of theirs (not a turn the radio over thing but never going to have a CD of theirs or visit a show for them) but reasonably popular (the 300 odd million views of it there attesting to that one).

Skáld

and extended version


Still not sure what I think about it (and somewhat so so on the rest of their stuff I have heard, this despite them being what I often seek in a band) but that has stuck in my head for a while now.

and stealing probably the next post from @Minox

Dead Or Alive - You Spin Me Round


Dope - You Spin Me Round


Also while I am here as I posted one from him before I did learn some stuff from it


There are seemingly a few covers of this but that is my preferred one.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 15, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Dead Or Alive - You Spin Me Round
> 
> 
> Dope - You Spin Me Round
> ...




Funny I would post it today but with this Result:


----------



## Fugelmir (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Zucker (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 15, 2020)

Original from Metallica:



"Creepy" Cover from Bullet from my Valentine...
 



The real Cover:


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 17, 2020)

My favourite Floyd song covered excellently By Pearl Jam. In my opinion Mike McCready is a massively underrated guitarist he really gets to show his awesomeness here.


----------



## Zucker (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Reynardine (Jul 18, 2020)

I think this is a wonderful cover of a song I like:


Here's the original from 1981:


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 18, 2020)

If doing Golden Brown then I should also link

Though as it features an original band member I don't know what goes here.

If sticking with the stranglers I am seldom a great fan of UK urban music or electronic music


Still the Dub Pistols cover/remix/whatever of Peaches did find its way into my music collection


Also forgot to mention last time. Listened to that Stairway to Heaven cover. Was a good cover but fell into the usual trap for me of sounding like a live version of the original and at that point I figure I might as well listen to the original.


----------



## CactusMan (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 19, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> My favourite Floyd song covered excellently By Pearl Jam. In my opinion Mike McCready is a massively underrated guitarist he really gets to show his awesomeness here.



Shoot! Pearl Jam is blocked in my country 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

So... another music thread? Seems like I can multipost without being warned LOL
Anyways...
Guys, I've been noticing that some of the songs on my playlist has dissapeared misteriously.
Like, I'd be listening music on Youtube all carelessly, when all of sudden a song that I've hear before would play, only to find out that it's missing on my playlist.
Something like that happened last week with The Bird and the Bee which is a band that I've "been"  hearing since 2010.

The song I used to hear (and went missing from my playlist) is this:


Only to find out in the comments that this is a cover from Daryl Hall and John Oates


Spoiler: Original








I'm into Lounge / Trip-Hop / Jazz music, and something funny is that I knew this cover before the original:


Found the original a couple months ago while playing Street Fighter III: Third Strike


Spoiler: Original








I happen to have some other covers, but I don't feel like multi posting in this thread.
Is unfair in other threads because I have to wait 20 minutes before posting again, and I have little pattience.

I'll be listening to my Lounge playlist to see if I can find another cover, although, most of the covers I can remember are either in French, Portuguese or Spanish.


----------



## SuperDan (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## elm (Jul 19, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 20, 2020)

The Original:



The Cover:


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 20, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> The original was good but Lily Allen turns it into something magical and the video is amazing.




999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999x more magical.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 22, 2020)

On cover songs then one of my favourite things is when they are done in a different style. Seems however I found a band that is all about covers done in a female singer lounge style and something of a piss take at the same time, much enjoyment followed.

Andrew W.K Party Hard

The Lounge Kittens - Party Hard 


House of Pain - Jump Around

The Lounge Kittens - Jump Around

One reason I included this one.

Alice Cooper - Poison

The Lounge Kittens - Poison


Loads of stuff on their channel


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 23, 2020)

My nes/famicom version of fireflies by owl city:

https://soundcloud.com/robertmason/owl-city-fireflies-nes-remix

Original:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 24, 2020)

Bob Dylan:


Austrian Version:


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 26, 2020)

Cover of Smells Like Teen Spirit but its in Latin


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 26, 2020)

Original from Paul Anka:



Cover from one of Austrias greatest Football Players Hans Krankl:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 29, 2020)

Original from Roy Orbison:




Austrian Cover form Uli Bäer:


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 31, 2020)

Original:


Cover; Lounge Music


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 1, 2020)

Beatles Original:



Austrian Version from S.T.S.


----------



## Chains (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 3, 2020)

Original: Sinatra (and I think it's not eve his)


Cover: Lounge Music (shocking I know)


Original: K's Choice


Cover: Trip-Hop / Lounge (what? Again?)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 3, 2020)

Eagles Original:



Cover from another great Austrian Pop Singer from the 80´s:


----------



## Chains (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## kineticUk (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 5, 2020)

Original from Exile:


Austrian Version:


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 6, 2020)

Pearl Jam doing a Who song better than the Who.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 6, 2020)

Original from Johnny Nash:


Austrian Version from Uli Bäer:


----------



## Chains (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 7, 2020)

Original from Smiley Lewis.


Austrian Version from Ostbahn Kurti.






Very great Version from Dave Edmunds:



Gooooood........Gale Storm.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 8, 2020)

Prepare your browser as I am about to grind it to a halt.
What is the most covered song ever? Probably Happy Birthday.

Second place though is likely Ghost Riders in the Sky.
Original version gets somewhat hazy, and I imagine given how many high profile artists and covers most would give the original version as either one done by Johnny Cash (a solid version but done many years later, do also suggest the one he did with Willie Nelson, or both of them as part of The Highwaymen), The Outlaws maybe (despite being the 80s for this, and one of my favourite versions) or maybe Burl Ives (he was the first to really make it big, though Vaughn Monroe the same year did things and was bigger still and most people probably know the 60s revisit Burl Ives did if they do know his version).
It was however Stan Jones that both wrote it and performed it, even if his eventual release might have been after some others had done it and make it massive.


I however use it as something of a test for bands -- do a version I like of this and I will listen to more. Not a perfect test (for instance the cover by Ghoultown is not much for me but I really like many other things from them[/url]) but something I consider, in addition to generally liking covers of it.

Neil LeVang - Ghost Riders In The Sky


Early piss take cover (as a general rule I do enjoy such things) from Spike Jones


If we are doing piss take songs/heavy word changes then 
Ooh Ah Up The Ra (SAM Song) ~ Ra & The Provos

Probably just got myself on a watchlist as well, and maybe you all as well. You are welcome.

and for one @Manuelasparkles
Sesame Street Dirty Gulch


The Corries did a version called The Portree Kid, not my favourite thing from their efforts (very little is going to come close to their take on Scotland the Brave) but why not


The Ventures


Ramrods


Duane Eddy

Not the fastest, loudest or most imaginative remix or anything but... yeah.

Christopher Lee (yes, that one)


I don't actually like the Spiderbait version (it was a tie in for that Marvel Ghost Rider film a while back, and decent possibility for main version some people know) so can't include it as a cover I like (let's not even start on their cover of Black Betty), not much keener on the DevilDriver version either. If we are to do a metal version though then I will probably go with Chrome Division


and as we seem to have become German language covers thread better include one of those
Karel Gott - Geisterreiter

There are several versions of this in German so how about 40s big band by Gerhard Wendland which is about everything you imagine if you thought you wanted that


Anyway this is probably not even 10% of artists/covers with any kind of prominence, never mind random live covers by noted bands or things in other languages (the various Finnish versions, usually going under the title Aaveratsastajat, for instance amuse me), so I will tie it off there.


----------



## LeafAce (Aug 8, 2020)

Original from The Beatles:


Cover by Seether:


Seether more famously covered Careless Whisper by George Michael, and that's good too.


Another cover by Garbage:


Originally done by Big Star


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 9, 2020)

ABBA:



What Austria made of it:


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## DaFixer (Aug 9, 2020)

This is one off the best covers evermade.
But I do like the Bob Dylan version to, but Jimi version is better.

Original:


Cover:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 9, 2020)

Austrian Version:


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 9, 2020)

Continuing with the German theme we seem to have fallen into. 99 red balloons/99 luft ballon

Something of a pop hit in the 80s (see the video, though it is rather hard to find these days https://www.facebook.com/music101reborn/videos/nena-99-luftballons/311317119460905/ has it)


As nobody is likely to listen to a song in German at that point in time then there is also an English version that is possibly more well known outside it, even if it is probably a weaker effort


She came back in 2009 to do another version, and has played it for years otherwise (you can find any number of live versions, think there was another in 2002 as well if a search is anything to go by)
https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4kw91b
She is also the better part of 50 in that video which is quite impressive.

Also to save people a search here is the Scrubs scene


Covered by Goldfinger (they were popular for a while during the ska fad in the 90s but today most around here probably know them from their contribution to the Tony Hawk soundtrack).


They also appeared to join the list of bands showing their personal jam session spaces during the little stay at home bit


Cover by Leo Moracchioli, mainly as if nobody has gone and heard their various cover versions of things I suggest it


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 11, 2020)

Brenda Lee Original:



Awesome Willie Nelson:



Nice Pet Shop Boys Pop Version:



And our also cool Version:


----------



## Chains (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 11, 2020)

Possibly stretching the limits a bit, however I do like piss take songs and parodies so I am counting it

Will the Circle Be Unbroken? An early 1900s hymn

Jello Biafra (singer for the Dead Kennedys, I noted their cover of "I fought the law" earlier in the thread) · Mojo Nixon (Mojo Nixon, or an example that US country and western music is occasionally prepared to take the piss rather than be smarmy boring nonsense or awful party songs)


Technically they did actually do some actual covers on that album (Prairie Home Invasion) but that is my favourite song from it.

Going another
Motörhead – Iron Fist

Slightly better quality


Korpiklaani - Iron Fist


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Antisocial (Aug 15, 2020)

Kinda surprised seeing a thread about cover songs and (unless I missed it) not one mention of Marilyn Manson, because he has done a lot of them over the years. Most of his covers I much prefer over the originals. Just to give a couple of examples:


----------



## Chains (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 20, 2020)

I should listen to more Faith No More. Did various things at points but ask me to name a song other than Epic and I will start to sweat.
Rossini: William Tell Overture: Final

Though you can have the whole thing if you want

The Rezillos - The William Mysterious Overture


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 21, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> I should listen to more Faith No More. Did various things at points but ask me to name a song other than Epic and I will start to sweat.
> Rossini: William Tell Overture: Final
> 
> Though you can have the whole thing if you want
> ...




My Favorite Version


----------



## Phantom_Ein (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## phreaksho (Aug 24, 2020)

Morning benders cover of lithium


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 24, 2020)

Seems the band above changed name to POP Etc and thus we have


If we are doing covers of Nirvana songs then
Musik For The Kitchen with Lithium

and while they are a German band then better do a Kiss cover as well for alexander1970
I Was Made for Lovin’ You


The band is seemingly primarily a swing/jazz/similar covers band and has some quite amusing takes actually.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 24, 2020)

Thanks,my Friend,a really good one,I like it.Never heard,thanks for Sharing @FAST6191 

 

Another German Cover from a KISS Song:

Die Ärzte:


KISS:


----------



## Chains (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 25, 2020)

Two Friends,each an Austrian Pop/Music Idol,a Song for One or Two...or Three.



Georg Danzer:



Wolfgang Ambros:



and as Austria 3:


----------



## AD2076 (Aug 25, 2020)

*Original*
Creep from Radiohead:


*Cover*
Ad ogni costo from Vasco:


----------

*Original*
Celebrate from An Emotional Fish*:*


*Cover*
Gli spari sopra from Vasco:


----------

*Original*
Close to me from The Cure:


*Cover*
Close to me from The Get Up Kids


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 29, 2020)

With Ian Gillan - awesome Job,brave Man:



Ozzy as usual...



and with some Friends....


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 6, 2020)

Rubber Biscuit

Blues Brothers cover.

The Blues Brothers only put out a few albums but most of them were covers, and I like most of them.

Doing at least a German band to keep up with the unofficial theme
Die Toten Hosen - "Auld Lang Syne"


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 10, 2020)

Original..



uuhhh....



YESS.






Gary also did it.



Bowie´s Version..



Jeff Healey Band:



Jimmy Page:



Rush:



Scorpions:


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 27, 2020)

Original 



@alexander1970 what do you think of this version by my favourite Scottish female singer?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 27, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Original
> 
> 
> 
> @alexander1970 what do you think of this version by my favourite Scottish female singer?



Very,very nice too,I love the Version from "The Pogues" alot.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 28, 2020)

Hopefully nobody was playing the "last to hear fairytale of new york at Christmas" game as you might have stopped it before it even began.

Don't think I did this one already

Eluveitie - Omnos

Faun - Schrei es in die Winde


Neither are the best songs from those bands (good but by no means among their top efforts from where I sit) so I would encourage you to go further if either of those sounds like something you would like.


----------



## arjunpatel (Nov 28, 2020)

Original



Cover


----------



## Jalouis (Dec 15, 2020)

Status Quo - Rockin All Over The World
George Harrison - Got My Mind Set On You
The Clash - I Fought The Law
Manic Street Preachers - Suicide Is Painless
The Beatles - Money (That's What I Want)
Creedence Clearwater Revival - I Heard It Through The Grapevine
Placebo - 20th Century Boy
Klingelton KIDA & SAMRA – LILA
Oasis - Come On Feel The Noise / I Am The Walrus
Ocean Colour Scene - Wah Wah
A Loss For Words - This Old Heart Of Mine
Feeder - Can't Stand Losing You
Housemartins - Caravan Of Love
Johnny Cash - Personal Jesus / One
Rings Starr - You're Sixteen
The Proclaimers - Get Ready
UB40 - Kingston Town
Wet Wet Wet - Love Is All Around
The Beach Boys - I Can Hear Music
Ringtones free at: https://klingeltonemp3.info/


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 15, 2020)

Metallica: Sad But True


The Hu: Sad But True


If you are thinking "I know them from somewhere" then probably this or maybe this, though they did do a track for that Star Wars Fallen Order game.
Personally I am mostly just glad there are people to still put a tiny bit of effort into music videos.


----------



## cearp (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 15, 2020)

Original


Don Williams


a-ha


----------



## draftguy (Dec 17, 2020)

Original


Harry Nilsson


Mariah Carey


----------



## Benja81 (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Benja81 (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 18, 2020)

Original - Sung by Gene:



Demo ? - Also sung by Gene



Doro takes this Version for herself:


----------



## Benja81 (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 18, 2020)

Honestly,I like the Cover more than the Original...



Original by KISS:


----------



## mathew77 (Dec 22, 2020)

Cover of «*Sunshine On My Shoulders» *by Carly Rae Jepsen:


Original by *John Denver*:


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 22, 2020)

Being as it is 4 days until Christmas is over for another year I actually decided to do Christmas music, though the only Christmas music I do is piss take songs which usually means punk. Being punk covers and in the spirit of the season then not safe for work should be obvious but I will say it anyway. On the other hand blasting it on the way home from work such that children lose their innocence, gentlemen lose their monocles in shock and ladies come over all unnecessary, very safe. Sneaking it into the Christmas song rotation at work should you be in a public facing shop... absolutely god tier.
The Vandals - Oi to the World

No Doubt did a cover which is probably what more know these days


And dance of the sugar plum fairy




Can have the whole album if you want as well

Technically 23:06 is also another cover of one of my favourite other Christmas songs
That being the yobs/the boys C-H-R-I-S-T-M-A-S/Gloria


Might as well have Hey Santa as well, not sure who wrote what or if either are the originators but hey
UK Subs version

Kevin Bloody Wilson version


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 22, 2020)

The Eartha Kitt original is the best version but I think Gwen Stefani comes pretty close.


----------



## draftguy (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## D34DL1N3R (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted-546533 (Dec 23, 2020)

Feeder's cover of Can't Stand Losing You by The Police. Sting himself also liked the cover.

It's also the last song that the band would have officially released before the original drummer committed suicide (it's on CD2 of the Just A Day single) which is... a rather harrowing coincidence, to say the least, given the song in itself is about a friend committing suicide and the guilt being on someone else's mind forever - which is *exactly the intention Jon had at the time of his suicide in January 2002, to spite his wife in an impulsive fit of anger (and also make band member/frontman Grant Nicholas to blame as they had been on somewhat poor terms at the time, Grant ignored Jon's final call to him 20 minutes before he hung himself)*


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 23, 2020)

Hyper,Hyper.....


----------



## draftguy (Dec 24, 2020)

Blümchen


----------



## RobXcore (Dec 24, 2020)

System of a Down's cover of Black Sabbath's Snowblind. Perfection.


----------



## draftguy (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## DaFixer (Jan 3, 2021)

Orginal:


Cover:


----------



## Lv44ES_Burner (Jan 3, 2021)

There was a cover by the power metal group Iron Savior on their album Condition Red back in 2002 that I love so much. Crazy as it seems, it was a cover of, well, Crazy by Seal. Have a listen; I think you'll agree that Piet Sielck really sells the damn song.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 5, 2021)

Original:

Cover:


----------



## RyRyIV (Jan 5, 2021)

It's not anything even close to an unpopular opinion, but I find the Run-DMC cover of "Walk This Way" to be on par with the original. The cover is the perfect marriage of hip hop and rock, and from a historical standpoint it helped revive Aerosmith in the mainstream.

The original "Walk This Way:"


The Run-DMC Cover (featuring Steven Tyler and Joe Perry):


----------



## plasturion (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 9, 2021)

the original

the acoustic cover


----------



## draftguy (Jan 24, 2021)

Original


Cover


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 24, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Hyper,Hyper.....



Jings Crivens... That cannot be real??? 

I'd say this counts as a cover. Sonic 2 Boss theme is a legendary EDM tune by Westbam
Jump to 5 mins in....


----------



## Redhorse (Jan 24, 2021)

I was alive when *the Beatles* first came over to US but very young, I was a fan early on but about 10-15 years back I heard a live version of _I am the Eggman_ (*Beatles*) covered by the *Styx*. 

I didn't think it possible that anyone could better the song, it was live on a morning show, in N.Y.C. I was living in that part of the country a.t.m. and to hear it covered [in their own style] b-l-e-w  m-e  a-w-a-y. I truly think *Styx *did a better job of it (that day).


----------



## HelpTheWretched (Jan 24, 2021)

One of my favourite bands dropped this a bit over a year ago.

The original is by Eddie Murphy, written by Rick James.



Redhorse said:


> I was alive when *the Beatles* first came over to US but very young, I was a fan early on but about 10-15 years back I heard a live version of _I am the Eggman_ (*Beatles*) covered by the *Styx*.


The group I just posted has covered "I am the Eggman" at live shows. I didn't catch it but my brother took a video.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 24, 2021)

It's actually I Am The Walrus and Oasis done the best cover


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 25, 2021)

Cover or better,partly Remake:


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 25, 2021)

The song Chocolate is a good example for me of a Cover saving the Original.
Never liked the colour of the Original's vocals, so that feminine touch won me over.

Cover by D W N T W N


Original by The 1975


----------



## HelpTheWretched (Jan 25, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> It's actually I Am The Walrus and Oasis done the best cover


....._Walrus_. I knew that. 

Here's another favourite cover, Saul Williams doing U2's "Sunday Bloody Sunday"

If you detect a bit of Nine Inch Nails in the sound, that's because Trent Reznor produced the album it's on.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 29, 2021)

Lmfao at little Jimmy doin Parklife... Tremendous!! 
Also love how will i am is hating it.....


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 29, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Lmfao at little Jimmy doin Parklife... Tremendous!!
> Also love how will i am is hating it.....



He is a knob he only ever turns for rap artists. I loved it when he accidentally turned a few years back to someone he would never have turned for and he was stuck with the shit singer for the next round


----------



## JaapDaniels (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 29, 2021)

JaapDaniels said:


>



Paint it black is a great song but 3 Steps Ahead done the best Hardcore version


----------



## JaapDaniels (Jan 29, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Paint it black is a great song but 3 Steps Ahead done the best Hardcore version



i'd like the intro of the other better, but allright, paint it black can't be better then 3 steps ahead.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 29, 2021)

JaapDaniels said:


> i'd like the intro of the other better, but allright, paint it black can't be better then 3 steps ahead.



Aw, can't beat the Fast Show for an intro!


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 29, 2021)

It doesn't get much better than this. Mike Mccready from one of my favourite bands Pearl Jam and my favourite Scottish singer doing a cover of one of my favourite songs


----------



## draftguy (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Feb 2, 2021)

Is there anything more beautiful than this?
So amazing.


----------



## Supernova89 (Feb 6, 2021)

Alien Ant Farm - Smooth Criminal


----------



## draftguy (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## GammaPrime (Feb 23, 2021)

*Backstreet Boys - No One Else Comes Close*
At first, I didn't even know this was a cover, as I didn't hear the original version until after I heard this.  Said original was done by R&B singer Joe only a couple years before BSB's version came out.  Honestly, I would love to hear both artists perform this song together.  Joe did do a song with *NSYNC that's really good, so why not do one with Backstreet.

*Britney Spears - (I Can't Get No) Satisfaction*
According to WatchMojo, this is one of the worst cover versions ever made.  I disagree.  Maybe I just have bad taste.  *shrug*

*En Vogue - Hooked on Your Love*
I'm not too familiar with the Aretha Franklin original, but I always liked this version.  It's faithful to the Motown sound of the original, which makes it kinda stand out on an early 90s R&B album like Funky Divas.

I'll have to come back and link these later since I'm still a New Member and can't post links yet.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 23, 2021)

Not a cover, but remixes:


----------



## GammaPrime (Feb 23, 2021)

While posting on another thread, I just remembered another cover I like.  Now that I can post links, I can actually link it.

*NSYNC - Just Got Paid
Maybe it's just another case of me hearing this version first, especially given my love of New Jack Swing.  The original took a little getting used to.  Even now, I try to sing *NSYNC's slightly altered lyrics when the original comes on.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 23, 2021)

Another somewhat classical song done by a great many setup but I shall be kinder on your browser than my ghostriders in the sky post, and can still do a German band as the unofficial theme with the added bonus of it actually being the cover I like (had several options actually but that one I like best)
Son ar chistr
Alan Stivell's version, arguably the one that popularised it even if it is somewhat older still

Dutch version

alt version thereof


dArtagnan - Was wollen wir trinken


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 4, 2021)

Ray Charles. Hit the road Jack



Electro swing cover
Hit the Road Jack (Wolfgang Lohr & Maskarade Remix)


As @AlanJohn has not been along to represent his country's musical efforts I better start there, even if it sees me commit crimes against musical taste by posting some Bon Jovi
 
Selo i Ludy - It's My Life


----------



## plasturion (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Issac (Mar 10, 2021)

Not sure if my favourite covers have been posted yet or not, I had a look at a few pages and didn't see them at least.
I'll start out with this one, Ariana Grande's Thank u, next


Covered by Adam Neely, although this includes the whole thought process behind the reharmonization. It's an excellent watch, and the result is fantastic! (The actual song starts at 9:30)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 14, 2021)

This is on an ad for something just now here in UK (no clue what it's advertising!!) but liking this version


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 17, 2021)

Everyone who knows me here knows the Clash are my favourite band. They are responsible for some of the greatest albums ever especially London Calling. They are also responsible for one album that got voted by NME magazine readers as the worst album ever. Cut the Crap was the last album by The Clash and it really isn't as bad as people make out and had two awesome songs on it This is England and We Are the Clash. I think people just like to hate the album because Mick Jones and Topper Headon had been fired by the band a few years before Cut the Crap came out and people weren't happy they got replaced with other musicians. 



I frigging love Sparks version of We Are The Clash almost as much as the original.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Mar 18, 2021)

Only example that I've seen that actually does a RATM cover well.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 19, 2021)

Now if I am repeating myself I don't care, if I am just posting this now then I am a failure to all I held dear.
Bill Bailey, from where I sit one of the best active comedians and I have seen him several times now, does loads with music and has send ups and covers are usually more than worth a watch.






It is an old folk song but have a popular rendition


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 19, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Now if I am repeating myself I don't care, if I am just posting this now then I am a failure to all I held dear.
> Bill Bailey, from where I sit one of the best active comedians and I have seen him several times now, does loads with music and has send ups and covers are usually more than worth a watch.




Reminds me on the Story from Ozzy working in the Horn Factory...


----------



## draftguy (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 15, 2021)

Best drops in music? Fuck your EDM or even the Beastie Boys.

Steve Harley & Cockney Rebel - Make Me Smile 


Now unlike many others I have posted here I don't think these are particularly superior (happily take the originals) but I can at least respect them






and with a video this strange kind of has to be done, or if nothing else sorts the unofficial got to have a German theme somewhere in it.


----------



## Jayro (Apr 15, 2021)

EPIC Metal cover of Krewella's "Beggars" by Cole Rolland:


----------



## draftguy (Apr 16, 2021)

Original


Cover


----------



## plasturion (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (May 8, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (May 9, 2021)

Not doing the Marilyn Manson one too?


Anyway don't know if I have linked it before and not sure it quite counts as cover as much as guest artists/collaboration, however I don't care as I do like it



They did do a tour as well.


----------



## Soraiko (May 9, 2021)

Original


Cover


----------



## draftguy (May 10, 2021)

Spoiler


----------



## GeekyGuy (May 12, 2021)

The last one...whew...


----------



## draftguy (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Subtle Demise (May 16, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Not doing the Marilyn Manson one too?


But Coil's is definitely the most interesting of the many covers of that song:

It even changes the meaning of the song.

I have one that a lot of people may not be aware of. An 80s pop classic that was originally an old Calypso song:


 Sound familiar?


Spoiler: Cover


----------



## AmandaRose (May 16, 2021)

Subtle Demise said:


> But Coil's is definitely the most interesting of the many covers of that song:
> 
> It even changes the meaning of the song.
> 
> ...



The worst ever cover version of The Tide is High


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 16, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> The worst ever cover version of The Tide is High



It's blocked in my country, but I'm guessing it's the Atomic Kitten version? Lol


----------



## AmandaRose (May 16, 2021)

Subtle Demise said:


> It's blocked in my country, but I'm guessing it's the Atomic Kitten version? Lol


Yep


----------



## draftguy (May 18, 2021)

Original


Cover


----------



## Nathantu (May 22, 2021)

Goldfinger’s cover of Nena’s 99 Red Balloons rocks. It’s big and full and still feels genuine.
free ringtone for android, ios


----------



## BobCh (May 23, 2021)

The Sky is Crying covered by Stevie Ray Vaughan. I like this version.


----------



## draftguy (May 25, 2021)

Original


Cover


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 13, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> On cover songs then one of my favourite things is when they are done in a different style. Seems however I found a band that is all about covers done in a female singer lounge style and something of a piss take at the same time, much enjoyment followed.
> 
> Andrew W.K Party Hard
> 
> ...




 WTF WAS THAT?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 9, 2021)

Well known version of that song, normally in this thread we would get some kind of downtempo doom metal version, indy cover, thrash metal/heavy metal version, country version, lounge version or similar. However I was unaware that it was previously a blues standard


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 9, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Well known version of that song



That is one of my most hated songs in 49 years of life. Haha! It's those vocals. They're like Freddy Kruger and a chalkboard to my ears.


----------



## vlvt (Jul 12, 2021)

ooh-ahh cover by day6 is pretty dope


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 25, 2021)

All of her punk covers are dope.


----------



## boot3 (Aug 3, 2021)

Here's the original, I think it's alright.


And here's a live cover done by Jamiroquai. I think they did it much better in my opinion, made it much more funky.


----------



## jimbo13 (Aug 3, 2021)

I tell my kids the Gorilla's name is Phil Collins.


----------



## draftguy (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Nomi20 (Aug 15, 2021)

You guys have good taste in music


----------



## draftguy (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## subcon959 (Aug 19, 2021)

David Bowie - The Man Who Sold The World

There have been several covers of this from Lulu to Midge Ure, but the one that stands out for me is Nirvana on MTV Unplugged.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Aug 20, 2021)

Pretty much all of Punk Goes Pop is great, but this one is one of my favorites:


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 20, 2021)

RyRyIV said:


> The original song from the legendary Diamond Head:
> 
> 
> Metallica's incredible cover:
> ...



Dude, I was at that Big4 show. It was at the polo grounds in Palm Springs CA. Amazing.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I can’t link it, but Devo did a great Satisfaction cover. The Rolling Stones did the original…..if you didn’t know.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 20, 2021)

Brendon Urie is one of only a few people in the world to have a good enough vocal range to even think about covering the song. In my opinion he does a fucking amazing job of covering one of the greatest songs ever.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 20, 2021)

Not entirely sure about that one.
I have certainly heard it butchered and that is not that, not even close which as you say is impressive.

At the same time I do prefer it when a cover does its own thing in some manner and that does very little to mix it up. If they were to do a studio version of that though then I would like to hear that, and seeing that they can do it justice as a live version then that speaks to things.

Anyway
Cartoon theme songs



Rockabilly/pyschobilly versions
The Reverend Horton Heat - Johnny Quest/Stop That Pigeon


It was part of a whole album of covers from different "alternative" bands in 1995. I probably shared Spiderman by the Ramones earlier, and can also recommend the Sublime's version of Hong Kong Phooey if you at all like Sublime.
https://www.discogs.com/Various-Saturday-Morning-Cartoons-Greatest-Hits/release/1190151


			
				Track listing said:
			
		

> Liz Phair & Material Issue–	The Tra La La Song (One Banana, Two Banana)	3:14
> Sponge–	Go Speed Racer Go	3:07
> Mary Lou Lord & Semisonic–	Sugar Sugar	3:53
> Matthew Sweet–	Scooby-Doo, Where Are You?	3:12
> ...


I do have other cartoon covers from unexpected places (Tom Waits does a mean Seven Dwarfs Heigh Ho) but for now I will leave it at that.

Elvis Presley - Viva las vegas


Dead Kennedys-Viva Las Vegas.
Has to be the version with the intro for me. Many others and live versions seem to lack it.


Not a particular fan of the ZZ Top version though.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 20, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Not entirely sure about that one.
> I have certainly heard it butchered and that is not that, not even close which as you say is impressive.
> 
> At the same time I do prefer it when a cover does its own thing in some manner and that does very little to mix it up. If they were to do a studio version of that though then I would like to hear that, and seeing that they can do it justice as a live version then that speaks to things.



Here is the studio version for ya.



Now for some Ducktails


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 20, 2021)

Again by no means bad. I think I prefer the live version though, even if that was better recorded/mixed.

If we are doing cartoons then I was indifferent to the cartoon but the NES tie in game is one of the best shmups ever made as far as I am concerned.
Talespin


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 31, 2021)

John McCormack - It's A Long Way To Tipperary

More modern rendition that is not from a record that survived/was recorded over a century ago


Let's have the Rhodesian version as it has been my earworm of choice lately
It’s a Long Way to Mukumbura



Going for two songs today
Warren Zevon - Roland The Headless Thompson Gunner

Live version/actually his last live performance

If you only know him from werewolves of London or not at all then do have a little listen. Lawyers, guns and money being one to note here.
Normally girl with piano covers are the last thing I want to listen to (acoustic guitar covers being the only thing more likely to be that) but actually this version is really good
Lauren O'Connell - Roland The Headless Thompson Gunner


----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 2, 2021)

Drum covers by Junna


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 26, 2021)

Hopefully if nothing else this solves a "I always wondered what that song was called". Seems to be more covered (not surprising for what is probably the unofficial Brazilian national anthem at this point) than I had initially thought but I will spare your browser somewhat

Os Mutantes - A Minha Menina

live version


Relespublica - Minha Menina


Wilson Sideral - Minha Menina


The Bees - A Minha Menina


Don't know that there has ever been a German cover if I did want to continue with that theme, token search brought not a lot.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 4, 2021)

Neil Young - Rockin' in the Free World



For some this is one of those covers you had better be damn sure you do well. Seems the skinheads of Haymaker did it though
Haymaker - Rocking in a free world

One of their number also did a cover of Pennywise's Bro Hymn but I am not as great a fan of that.


Also technically not a cover as much as a remaster with cool animated video but in case ze algorithm has not suggested it yet


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 4, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Neil Young - Rockin' in the Free World
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rather bizarrely I was just listening to another cover of Neil Young being done by Pearl Jam as I was reading your post lol.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 4, 2021)

Original 


Cover


----------



## TheSpearGuy (Nov 21, 2021)

I actually like these covers more than the originals 

Original


Cover



Original


Cover


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 15, 2021)

Covers and silly 80s electronic musical instr... devices. Oh yes. There are a lot more things on his channel, including whole songs if compilations do not quite do it for you.


----------



## eyeliner (Dec 15, 2021)

Orgy - ''Blue Monday''
Alien Ant Farm - Smooth Criminal
Coal Chamber - Shock The Monkey
Korn - Word Up!
Disturbed - The Sound Of Silence
Limp Bizkit "Behind Blue Eyes"


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 23, 2021)

Christmas time so of course time for punk covers. My browser is teetering on crashing so don't want to scan back through this to see if I did these particular ones last year. Punk so naturally super safe for work, play as loud as you can can and hope you get a nice Christmas heart attack from the bad boss.







Don't know if this counts as my better do a German song


----------



## plasturion (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Flame (Jan 9, 2022)

Original




Cover


----------



## AncientBoi (Jan 9, 2022)

Led Zepplin


----------



## plasturion (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 16, 2022)

Originally from Cher.. way back in the 70s.
Can't belive I forgot about this one


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 16, 2022)

Twisting the intention a bit as these would technically be a remixes, though it is not a basic slice up and untz untz untz backing beat.
[Electro Swing Remix] A Friend Like Me

[Electro Swing Remix] I Wanna Be Like You (The Jungle Book)

[Electro Swing Remix] Spooky Scary (Swingin') Skeletons - Extended Club Version

Originals




While not as good better do the mandatory German song thing


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 1, 2022)

One of my favourite Clash songs Rudie Can't Fail.



The Mighty Mighty Bosstones  work their magic and make the song sound like  it was always a Bosstones song. 




The Josh Klinghoffer version is all about the guitar. Still have mixed feelings about Josh being fired from the Red Hot Chili Peppers and being replaced by John Frusicante. Both very different in style but both amazing guitarists. 



Love The Tuts and their energy they give in every song they have done.


----------



## Takokeshi (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 22, 2022)

It's the fricking Peppers doing a cover of a classic


----------



## bazamuffin (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## Stone_Wings (Apr 26, 2022)

Love this. Hate the original.


----------



## draftguy (Apr 27, 2022)

Original


Cover


----------



## Marc_LFD (Apr 27, 2022)

The original is unbeatable, but this cover is epic.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (May 26, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 14, 2022)

Roger Alan Wade If You're Gonna Be Dumb, You Gotta Be Tough

Karen O version

Smut Peddlers


----------



## draftguy (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Glyptofane (Jun 25, 2022)

Suspicious Minds has been covered many times, but I prefer the Bobby O version.


----------



## draftguy (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## terebee (Jul 24, 2022)

the original:

the cover:


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jul 26, 2022)

Original (?)


Cover


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 7, 2022)

Not a fan of the Foo Fighters (Dave Grohl is a fucking dick) but have to say Taylor Hawkins is just absolutely fantastic in this cover his voice is bloody awesome and he should have been allowed to sing more songs instead of bloody Dave Grohl.


----------



## draftguy (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Valyssa (Aug 9, 2022)

Big fan of RichaadEB's metal covers, especially his collaborations with Cristina Vee and Lollia


Original:


----------



## draftguy (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 10, 2022)

I actually didn't really feel anything with the original song "Demons" by Imagine Dragons
This cover though, was beautifully constructed and I've never seen anything like this
I listen to it 24/7


----------



## spoggi (Aug 10, 2022)

Love all Iron Maiden's covers, especially the cover from Somewhere in time album
Because of all the details and the cyberpunk theme


----------



## draftguy (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 21, 2022)

The Joe Strummer original is awesome 



But there is something quite magical about the Eddie Vedder cover.


----------



## draftguy (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 10, 2022)

The cover
Korpiklaani - Ennen


I imagine more around here would be familiar with the Anthrax version, albeit called got the time


That is actually a cover version too though and the original is by Joe Jackson (also called got the time).


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 21, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Led Zepplin
> 
> View attachment 292986


Excellent album. Though are you implying that's it's all cover songs, or that the "Houses of the Holy" song is a cover itself?

	Post automatically merged: Oct 21, 2022



terebee said:


> the original:
> 
> the cover:



Oh boy, i did not know it was a cover.. I first heard it on the _Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind _movie as you might too (great movie btw), i always thought it was strange that it wasn't included in his album Sea Change.. 
Good to know..


----------



## Jayro (Oct 22, 2022)

When I first heard this as a teen, I thought it was the original... I had no clue Bob Seger made it first... But Metallica's version is MUCH easier to sing to, and rocks harder... so it's the superior version to me.


----------



## Luke94 (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Amadeus007 (Oct 23, 2022)

The cover:


----------



## Luke94 (Oct 23, 2022)

Would it be considered as music cover.?


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 28, 2022)

Prepare your browser for today we have korobeiniki, or Tetris A theme depending upon your age and location.
There is no original of this as it is a folk song (albeit a bit newer than some) so going with



Meme version

Floppotron version

Nightcore version

Piano ragtime version

Can even do a German one as per my old tradition in this thread, indeed is the main reason I am here today actually
dArtagnan - Trink mein Freund


----------



## Luke94 (Oct 28, 2022)

Would it also count as music cover?


----------



## danielmeyers (Oct 29, 2022)

Placebo "Running Up That Hill". They first played this song almost 20 years ago, and I thought it was their song until recently, but it was originally by Kate Bush.


----------



## Luke94 (Oct 29, 2022)

Would it count in Netflix Stranger Things as music cover too?


----------



## plasturion (Oct 29, 2022)

13th song at 00:26


----------



## draftguy (Oct 30, 2022)

Cover


----------



## draftguy (Nov 20, 2022)




----------

